# if_nametoindex()



## kebitorrent (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

*D*oes if_nametoindex() returns an index which corresponds to SNMP ifIndex? Is it true that `% netstat -i | fgrep Link#` output shows the Ifindex of the interface after Link#?

Here is some output, so does the em0 interface have ifIndex 7 which corresponds to SNMP ifIndex?  


```
tpx32% netstat -i | fgrep Link# 
fwe0*  1500 <Link#5>      02:06:1b:06:f3:cf        0     0     0        0
0     0
fwip0  1500 <Link#6>      00:06:1b:03:29:06:       0     0     0        0
0     0
em0    1500 <Link#7>      00:16:41:15:4d:3e    13100     0     0     6528
0     0
iwi0*  2290 <Link#8>      00:16:6f:37:f8:36        0     0     0        0
```

*T*hank you for your answer.


----------

